# Goof price on a LEM 5 lb. SS stuffer



## richoso1 (Oct 8, 2009)

While searching for prices on a lEM stuffer for $117.83 + $27.48 for shipping, I came across this on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/LEM-Products-V.../dp/B000SQDTRC
I'm thinking of purchasing this one because of the metal gears. What do you think? This is a product I'm not familiar with, so I need some opinions. Thanks my friends.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a 5lb. version identical to my 15lb. one I got at Northern Tool; it will serve you well.  You can get the 15 lb. at NT for $229 if I remember.. no, it's on sale for $195:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...3527_200333527


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the 15 lb that Pops has from Northern Tool but LEM does make some great products I have their 1.5 hp grinder.


----------

